# what is VHT?



## hotnissanbabe2003 (Oct 10, 2003)

guys. i went to the drags this weekend and a bad ass el Camino crashed, it took them an hour to get everything cleaned up. anyways. one of the chemicals they used on the track was VHT. i understand that it stands for Very High Temperature. but what exactly does it do?? 
btw. i don't know if this is the right place for this thread or not.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

vht is used to create adhesion between the tires and the asphalt or concrete.

http://www.speco.com.au/vht_chemicals.html


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Hmm, was that at TRP? I bet Guterman's not happy about them scuffing up his brand new track!

what's funny is there are several misnomers on that VHT site trying to get you to buy it.. NHRA does not allow VHT to be used on the track since it changes consistency and is too hard to keep consistent through a race day. it changes the ETs too much, so the tracks aren't allowed to use it for sanctioned events.
not to mention it's claimed uses for street racing and slaloms... it's not allowed in SCCA competition either, IIRC, and nobody should be street racing.


----------

